# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Nectar?

## POPZ

Could someone out there please tell me how you can tell when the ladies are bringing in nectar at this time of the year? This with a view to it not being a good idea, to go into colony too often, in order to check things this early in the year?

----------


## gavin

Just a whizzing of busy bees, to and fro.  Generally some will be bringing pollen, but if there is a busy, fast, preoccupied flying in and out then there's something up.  Gathering water doesn't get them quite so excited or bring them out in numbers.

----------


## Neils

This is possibly where I make a tit of myself, but I'm told that bees flying head down/body up are flying "empty" while bees flying the otherway round are "full", hopefully of nectar. I'd be a liar if I claimed to have spent a great deal of time trying to observe this.

----------


## POPZ

Neil, how could you possibly make a 'tit' of yourself and anyway I am obviously doing the same by asking questions that either everyone except I knows the answer to, or no one has a clue except for our administrator.

I shall go and do some observing - head down = high winds or empty. Head up = brakes on or full load. Intriguing and thanks.
POPZ

----------


## Jon

If there is a really good nectar flow on you can smell it, especially in the evening when the bees are evaporating off the water content. If you get a warm evening in October you can smell the ivy nectar before you even get up to the hive. Pungent stuff.

----------


## Trog

Just wait for the blackcurrant to flower (soon); you'll know if they're bringing that nectar in if you wander near the hive on a calm evening.  As for clover on a warm midsummer's evening ... I can't stay away from the hives then as the scent is heavenly.

----------


## beeanne

I have wondered about the same thing before, and my husband asked me this yesterday - I hope he was impressed by my being able to tell him (thanks Gavin!!!).

----------


## Neils

> Neil, how could you possibly make a 'tit' of yourself and anyway I am obviously doing the same by asking questions that either everyone except I knows the answer to, or no one has a clue except for our administrator.
> 
> I shall go and do some observing - head down = high winds or empty. Head up = brakes on or full load. Intriguing and thanks.
> POPZ


Just because it's one of those "Someone said...." situations and it's not unheard of for me to take things at face value that maybe I shouldn't  :Wink:

----------


## linchpin

Interesting !

Willow has been giveing both pollen and nectar for 7 days now,  check out your nearest willows,  you see the bees with stretched abdomins and pollen too.

L.


Ps. all the other insects visiting it is a sign there getting something,and yes Jon you can smell it from the ones storeing it.

----------


## gavin

Up and posting before 6am LP?!  I see that we have all types on the forum!

Do you ever get willow honey?  I'm helping set up an association apiary and if anywhere could yield a few frames of willow honey, that site could.

Haven't had a chance yet to look out for Nellie's bee attitude nectar indicator, but I will.

----------


## Stromnessbees

Another way to check if they are taking in a decent amount of nectar is at their watering hole. While they are still using up stores they need water to dilute them. Once the nectar comes in you won't see them gathering water any more. 

If it's a very good flow lots of bees will be fanning at the entrance in the evening to replace the moist air within the hive. But I am not sure if it's as obvious with an Open Mesh Floor.

Doris

----------


## Stromnessbees

Finally we have had a day of decent weather even here in Orkney, and the bees had a chance to gather lots of pollen and nectar. The dandelion is in full bloom, and if you pick one of the twiglets of flowers from a Flowering Currant bush and flick it against the back of your hand, you can taste for yourself the sweet droplets of nectar that the bees are colllecting so eagerly.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Smile:  Doris

----------

